# Minimum phosphorus level for turf ?



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

What is the consensus on what a minimum level (lbs/acre) should be? What level is considered deficient ? New Jersey bans the use of phosphorus unless a soil test shows deficiency or one is reseeding.

I noticed KBG spreading is slow on my lawn.


----------



## OnTheOxbow (Jan 27, 2019)

According to PACE Turf's minimum levels for sustained nutrition soil guidelines, phosphorous becomes deficient below 21 ppm. I would consider their research and guidelines one of the leading authorities on the matter. Just for comparison, I called Waypoint labs to discuss my latest soil test results and they set their low/deficient phosphorous level at 31 ppm and their optimum level at 51ppm. That should give you a couple numbers/ range for comparison. Hope this helps.


----------

